# DIY Plastics Storage!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

When I was young, I use to HATE artificial worm fishing!!! :001_huh: As I got older, I forced myself to fish w/ worms and now that is the only freshwater fishing I basically do! I went from plastics in my tackle box melting into trays and what not, to finally upgrading to a Browning folder type worm storage like this:








I liked this way to hold them but after about a year or so, the plastic dividers started deteriorating and cracking. Also the 3 rings holding the sleeves in would come apart and I'd have to latch the sleeves in it again and again. It was a nice convenient storage solution, but I knew there was something else out there I would like!:yes: I started searching but could not find ANYTHING!:no: I looked at the soft cases with the storage trays and didn't like the idea of taking the worms outta the zip lock packages. I found a pro-bass'r that gave me the rubbermaid storage idea but I upped it a little.:thumbsup: 

I bought a 36 can soft/hard sided cooler, and 4 locking storage containers at Wallyworld. Here is the breakdown:








I could actually take the plastic liner outta the cooler and probably fit 5 locking storage containers inside it. I like the cooler due to the zipper pockets to store hooks and what nots, plus inside the cooler there is still room fer other stuff like liquid attractants, weights, what ever...:thumbsup: I took quart zipper freezer bags and moved the worms outta their factory packaging so they are more visible and sprayed each bag down w/ attractant. I labeled the separate containers so while I'm fishing I can have easy access to them. Each locking storage would probably hold 10-12 full bags of worms...

I know this was a long DIY read but I hope it may help someone or someone can add their own idea to build on this one:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Good idea! I could use that setup myself. Probably got 40 bags stuffed in the bottom of my tackle box! Inevitably the color I'm looking for is at the bottom...lol.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Handsome & organized!!
I like it
I have the biggest tackle box cabelas makes. When I head fishing it looks like I'm going on vacation!!
Maybe we should start a "show us your tackle box" thread!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice job! A little thought process and most of the time you’re able to come up with a better and CHEAPER product than mass produced sold ones. :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Handsome & organized!!
> I like it
> I have the biggest tackle box cabelas makes. When I head fishing it looks like I'm going on vacation!!
> Maybe we should start a "show us your tackle box" thread!!!
> ...



hahaha you don't wanna see my tackle box collection!!! I probably have 10-15 out in the shed!!! I buy tackle boxes all the time at antique/junk stores/flea markets/garage sales. I try to consolidate em but it's difficult!!!! You gave me a good thread topic though!!!! I'll start it in a minute!!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------

